# Fogger manifold



## HauntinHarveyUT (Sep 9, 2015)

I want to make a path of pumpkins with fog coming out of them. I am thinking of building a manifold out of pvc and I'm wondering if anyone can give me advice if I'm going the right direction.

The ports will feed into the backs of the jack o lanterns.


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

I did something similar. I wanted my fog machine/chiller to distribute fog across my yard, instead of just dumping it all in one spot. I got a 10' PVC and drilled 3/4" holes every 2 feet. I tested it, and it seems to work great, good pressure.

I think your idea will work great. Whether or not you need the fan, I don't know. I think it depends on the distance and the fog machine. The one I am using is a 700 Watt, and pushes the fog through the 10' PVC no problem. 

Just be sure to put the fan outside of the fog flow (you don't want the fog to actually go through the fan). You might know that already.


----------



## HauntinHarveyUT (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks Mike! I did not know that about the fan, that is good to know. Thanks for the info, drilling holes instead of using tees will save time and money. I'll post pictures of the results!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I like this idea, having the fog run through a pipe and come out of the pumpkins. I end up every year being rushed and just putting out my four fog machines and it just dumps the fog in four small areas. I have enough time now to try something different. It would be nice to have the fog seeping through the graveyard. Please post your results, this sounds so interesting. I read somewhere about using frozen water bottles in the pipe to chill the fog as it comes out. Will the Jack o' Lanterns be lit?


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

I should mention I used a 3/4" holesaw for the holes in the PVC, not drill bit sized holes. I also plan on using dry ice in the chiller this year, as well as Froggys Freezin Fog juice. I've used frozen water bottles, but a good chiller where the fog actually passes though ice or dry ice works the best. It's because of the contact are (bottle vs ice cubes).


----------

